# HR20 - 771 on 3 Channels - Tuner 2



## Carl Newman (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to call DirecTV. Hate to ruin a perfectly good day.

I've got an HR20 with tuner 2 doing the 771 bit, but only on channels 252, 253 & 254 (that I know of). These channels come in fine on our HR21/AM21. If I set tuner 2 on the HR20 to record (either an actual program or a 771 channel), these channels are normal on it's tuner 1.

HR20 signal strengths on 101, tuner 1, are 90s & above - tuner 2 is 0s on 1 through 7 then 90's & above on the rest. 99c & 103c, tuners 1 & 2 are 90s & above. Signal strength on the HR21, both tuners, is 90s & above on all three sats. We don't do the LIL, so didn't check the spot beams.

Swapped the input cables - problem stayed with tuner 2. Swapped the BBCs - problem stayed with tuner 2. But both times took a few minutes to appear. Since signal strengths are comparable on both (except 101 channels which the HR21 gets), looks like I've got a sick tuner 2 on the HR20.

Am I missing something? And is there an easy way to specify using a particular tuner on the HR20?

Carl


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Carl Newman said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to call DirecTV. Hate to ruin a perfectly good day.
> 
> I've got an HR20 with tuner 2 doing the 771 bit, but only on channels 252, 253 & 254 (that I know of). These channels come in fine on our HR21/AM21. If I set tuner 2 on the HR20 to record (either an actual program or a 771 channel), these channels are normal on it's tuner 1.
> 
> ...


This is almost exactly what has just started happening to my HR20.


----------



## bmacaluso (Jul 23, 2007)

This is exactly the same problem I'm having on my HR 20-100. Don't want to call cust serv. Been down that road too many times. I've been putting up with it for a few months now, but reaching the end of my rope. By the way, I've done some pretty extensive trouble shooting, and I vote for a software issue. It started with a new download a few months ago.


----------



## waltmapb (Jun 21, 2007)

This is the same thing that has started to happen to me with a HR20-700. I lose tuner 1 with a 771 message. A reboot always fixes it. It started about five days ago and is always tuner 1. I now check both tuners daily and find tuner 1 not working every day or two. It makes no difference how the reboot is done: menu, RBR, or pull the power cord. Swapping the coax has no effect its always tuner 1 that goes out. When I run a system test tuner 1 shows failed and also the LNB test fails.

The HR20-100 I have never has a problem and there both on the latest NR software.
Any one else having this problem lately?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I had this problem some months ago on one of the HR20-700's, only it was two of the higher-numbered 101 tp's which were reading 0's on 101 tuner 2. No amount of rebooting or other troubleshooting would correct this problem. What fixed it was a cold reboot after a "gentle shutdown." I pulled the plug when the front panel lights went out during a Menu > .... > ... > Restart Recorder. Then I restarted it the next morning. Don't know if this will work for you in this latest case, but it might.....


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

Same problem here with a HR20-100. My signal levels are all well over 90 and everytime I record something my Tuner 2 either gets major artifacts or 771 errors on those channels. 

Now for the incredible part - DirecTV called me about my issue! Because I have the ethernet hooked up they are seeing error codes on their end indicating a problem. They scheduled a free service call to check the dish, wires and bbc's.


----------



## senatj (Sep 3, 2008)

I have this problem and called for help.
The rep seemed to know nothing about this. She was not impressed that my other 2 recievers are fine. Anyway I had to argue and threaten to cancel (I meant it) to get the service visit charge ($80)waived. Most people don't post, and the problem only affects a few channels so I wonder how many of us are just ignoring this problem. I did for many weeks. It was annoying during the olympics because 1 or 2 of the 750 range channels where not working.
I did unplug the HR20 for 30 min today, and now USA is working. CNN and NGC still not. USA was not working for weeks.


----------



## cschneider (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. The bad part is I just signed back with DTV and got it installed today! Right after the installer left it started "searching for sig on tuner 2". I tried all the remedies and none worked. Called them and will have to wait 10 days for someone to come out. After trying to reboot I now have to disconnect the tuner 2 cable to watch tv. Was also kind of disappointed that I got a refurbished HR20-100.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

I've had this 711 issue for the better part of 6 months. Everything that the OP stated....The original problem though was with the newer MPEG-4 channels. Now it's migrated (always on tuner 2) to 299 (Nick SD), 304, 254 etc...on the 101 satellite.

In addition it now affects 70,71,73 and the other 70 HD channels depending on how the box is "feeling that day". I called D* at 5AM this morning while EVERYONE in the house was asleep...and wound up getting a tech who wouldn't swap me out with a replacement box...but instead set up a service call for next Saturday. I have the PP so either way works for me...but I did want to just replace the box vs. having to run the risk of a tech showing up late, not showing up at all, rain affecting him being able to get on the roof etc...

For the record: I have a total of 5 HR2X's..the problem box is an HR20-100, I have a 6x16 powered Zinwell MS AND none of my other boxes have this issue. I swapped out the BBC's, I switched the wires at the back of the receiver AND I switched the wires at the multiswitch. I also hooked up one of my HR21's in the HR20's location to see if it was the wiring...and the HR21 didn't have the problem on that particular day.

For the last 24 hours, the 771 message is a constant on tuner 2 after numerous RBR's, unpluggings and menu power downs.

Feel the joy.....:nono:


----------



## mjr15197 (Sep 15, 2008)

I was having similar problem with my HR20-100. I was getting 771 on tuner 2 on the active channel and msnbc. RBRs and unplugging the receiver were ineffective. My HR21PRO was fine and the dish was just realigned. Finally, I forced a software download and now it seems to be working so far.


----------



## klramp (Dec 2, 2006)

I was having the same problem on all of my local HD channels, not sure about the rest. I rebooted the receiver (HR20-700) and it is fine now.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Carl Newman said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to call DirecTV. Hate to ruin a perfectly good day.
> 
> I've got an HR20 with tuner 2 doing the 771 bit, but only on channels 252, 253 & 254 (that I know of). These channels come in fine on our HR21/AM21. If I set tuner 2 on the HR20 to record (either an actual program or a 771 channel), these channels are normal on it's tuner 1.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem with the same channels on my HR20-100. I've tried swapping BBCs, swapping tuner cables, etc. At first a new BBC seems to help, then the issue returns. It could be that tuner 2 is bad, but I have my doubts. 
It's funny that the problem is always tuner 2.


----------



## mjr15197 (Sep 15, 2008)

It looks like I posted too soon


----------



## Marzo (Jan 12, 2007)

Add me to the group who is having this problem. About a month ago, swapped a HR10-250 for a HR21. Right away I had the 771 message about Tuner 2, even though I had no issues with either tuner using the HR10-250. It comes and goes. Problem is mainly national HD channels, such as 247, 231, etc. Have replaced the B-Band. Worked for awhile, now it's back.

I was watching the ball game on 247 Saturday night and got a 771 message on Tuner 2. Swapped the cables on the back. This fixed it right away - for about 5 minutes when 771 on Tuner 2 reappeared. Looking at the signal strength meter shows that Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 are equal. While I'm actively getting the 771 message, running the diagnostic test shows that Tuner 2 failed. 

When I'm not actively getting the 771 message, diagnostics shows me that my signal strength on Tuner two is about 10-12 points less than on tuner 1. (Incidentally, Tuner 1 also seems to read higher in this test than it does under the signal strength meter, i.e., it will read 90 and Tuner 2 will read 79. Judging by the signal strength meters, 79 is probably more accurate).

Anyway, I also have a HR20, which never has the Tuner 2 771 problem. It does have, however, the different Tuner test readings as does the HR21.

Help.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

We've been getting the intermittent 771 errors for nearly a month now on our LILs. (SF Bay Area). This morning, they are totally out, including CNNHD. (OTA is fine). Timing is everything - I hope they stay out for the next 6 hours or so because we had scheduled an $80 service call for this afternoon. I took pictures of the all-0 transponders for the tech when he arrives, just in case. (On 103b - an H20). This all used to be so rock-solid over the year it's been installed. WTF changed????


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

I've already posted this in a few other threads, but I've had similar problems with my locals.

It was corrected by doing a system test. Of course I've had to do it twice since Saturday. So there is still an issue somewhere.


----------



## chuck1996 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm having the same 771 problems on my hr20-100. The DTV rep claimed to have no knowledge of the issue. They either totally ignore these forums, or flat out lie about knowing about them. I had already done the usual test, swapping cables, no change. An rbr usually fixed the problem for a while, but it came back within hours. I'm sure this started after the last software upgrade around July.
Bottom line, I have a service appt on Saturday. On the chance that they are going to replace my receiver, I'm furiously trying to back up all my un-viewed content onto DVD.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

waltmapb said:


> This is the same thing that has started to happen to me with a HR20-700. I lose tuner 1 with a 771 message. A reboot always fixes it. It started about five days ago and is always tuner 1. I now check both tuners daily and find tuner 1 not working every day or two. It makes no difference how the reboot is done: menu, RBR, or pull the power cord. Swapping the coax has no effect its always tuner 1 that goes out. When I run a system test tuner 1 shows failed and also the LNB test fails.
> 
> The HR20-100 I have never has a problem and there both on the latest NR software.
> Any one else having this problem lately?


You have an HR that is working properly? If you do, put the cables from the 700 on it and if the problem disappears, the original HR is bad. If you get the same issues, you have a problem with the dish or the LNBs or the cabling. Simplest way to do it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cody21 said:


> We've been getting the intermittent 771 errors for nearly a month now on our LILs. (SF Bay Area). This morning, they are totally out, including CNNHD. (OTA is fine). Timing is everything - I hope they stay out for the next 6 hours or so because we had scheduled an $80 service call for this afternoon. I took pictures of the all-0 transponders for the tech when he arrives, just in case. (On 103b - an H20). This all used to be so rock-solid over the year it's been installed. WTF changed????


Basically, the same thing happens with all electrical devices. After a period of time, and it varies for all devices, they will fail. Just as you and I will fail, unfortunately. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marzo said:


> Add me to the group who is having this problem. About a month ago, swapped a HR10-250 for a HR21. Right away I had the 771 message about Tuner 2, even though I had no issues with either tuner using the HR10-250. It comes and goes. Problem is mainly national HD channels, such as 247, 231, etc. Have replaced the B-Band. Worked for awhile, now it's back.
> 
> I was watching the ball game on 247 Saturday night and got a 771 message on Tuner 2. Swapped the cables on the back. This fixed it right away - for about 5 minutes when 771 on Tuner 2 reappeared. Looking at the signal strength meter shows that Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 are equal. While I'm actively getting the 771 message, running the diagnostic test shows that Tuner 2 failed.
> 
> ...


The 20s are much less finicky than the 21s. Might be the 21, might be the dish. You can't really judge a 21s performance based on a 20-700's. I went thru the same thing early this year when I got my first 21. Had five 20-700s working perfectly and the 21 had the sig strength problem. Had the dish replaced, realigned three times and had a lot of recabling done. My 21s now work.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JAYPB said:


> For the record: I have a total of 5 HR2X's..the problem box is an HR20-100, I have a 6x16 powered Zinwell MS AND none of my other boxes have this issue. I swapped out the BBC's, I switched the wires at the back of the receiver AND I switched the wires at the multiswitch. I also hooked up one of my HR21's in the HR20's location to see if it was the wiring...and the HR21 didn't have the problem on that particular day.
> 
> If a 21 works and a 20 doesn't, your 20 is bad. Time for a replacement.
> 
> Rich


----------



## cyberl1 (Sep 24, 2007)

I had the same problem. And resets would cure the problem for a few days at most. I tried everything listed above over a 6 month period with no cure until I had one tech show up and replace my Sidecar dish with the newest slimline dish. He said the cable between the sidecar lnb gets weathered. I am glad to say that I have been problem free for 2 months now. 
Is anyone with the 771 problem still useing the sidecar dish?


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Basically, the same thing happens with all electrical devices. After a period of time, and it varies for all devices, they will fail. Just as you and I will fail, unfortunately. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Well, yea, I guess ... but only 1 year into the MPEG4 swap-out? I mean, our previous H10-250 was rock solid for over 4 years. The new MPEG4 stuff (LILs) just seems overly sensitive.

Oh, and for the record -- the Tech call we had last week: He replaced all of the LNBs .... so it was an LNB failure for the 99/103 Sat.

... just saying ....


----------



## chuck1996 (Jun 28, 2007)

chuck1996 said:


> I'm having the same 771 problems on my hr20-100. The DTV rep claimed to have no knowledge of the issue. They either totally ignore these forums, or flat out lie about knowing about them. I had already done the usual test, swapping cables, no change. An rbr usually fixed the problem for a while, but it came back within hours. I'm sure this started after the last software upgrade around July.
> Bottom line, I have a service appt on Saturday. On the chance that they are going to replace my receiver, I'm furiously trying to back up all my un-viewed content onto DVD.


Update 10-18:
Tech showed up and ended up replacing my HR20-100 with an HR22-100. There was definitely something intermittent going on with the HR20. The low signal strengths of tuner 2 would come and go as he diddled with the connection. He first replaced the BBC and thought that was the problem, but it came right back. Thats when he just said, you need a replacement unit. I'm still personally convinced that this will ultimately be found to be a software issue. My biggest gripe about all of this, though, is that I lost about 12 hrs of recordings that we didn't get a chance to watch.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cody21 said:


> Well, yea, I guess ... but only 1 year into the MPEG4 swap-out? I mean, our previous H10-250 was rock solid for over 4 years.


Kinda like comparing apples and oranges. The H10 is a non-issue, unfortunately, because of it's inability to decode MPEG4 signals.



> Oh, and for the record -- the Tech call we had last week: He replaced all of the LNBs .... so it was an LNB failure for the 99/103 Sat.
> 
> ... just saying ....


So, you're OK now?

Rich


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

I have started having the same issue this week.

550, 366, and 339 are the channels Ive noticed it on. Only tuner 2. Problem does not resolve with swapping cables and BBA's between the 2 tuners.

Is DTV going to want to send someone out for this? its not the wiring as Tuner 1 and the 5 other receivers I have in the house are fine.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

PeterB said:


> I have started having the same issue this week.
> 
> 550, 366, and 339 are the channels Ive noticed it on. Only tuner 2. Problem does not resolve with swapping cables and BBA's between the 2 tuners.
> 
> Is DTV going to want to send someone out for this? its not the wiring as Tuner 1 and the 5 other receivers I have in the house are fine.


with 5 other receivers in house there is a huge chance you are running some sort of switch. and it very well might not be the dvr.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

David MacLeod said:


> with 5 other receivers in house there is a huge chance you are running some sort of switch. and it very well might not be the dvr.


Yes I am, its a wideband 8 port switch that was installed when I was upgraded to a slimline.

I said the same channels have problems ONLY on tuner 2, no matter what cabling is connecting to tuner 2. I could take the same port hooked up to to tuner 2 right now, feed it to another reciever and it would function perfectly. I have an R15, 3 SD tuners in various rooms, and an H20 in another. They all work fine. I even bypassed the switch and tuner 2 still has issues.


----------



## mjr15197 (Sep 15, 2008)

I solved my problem by replacing the HR20 with an HR22.


----------



## a k (Jan 1, 2008)

It's DTV not the receivers. Started when they added HD channels to 360 and others.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Problem is now gone as of the forced upgrade last night.

Now I can watch IFC again in its horrific overcompressed SD glory.

Now if we could just get the HD version of this, and comedy central gets one started, ill be happy.


----------



## amawlin (Sep 16, 2008)

The upgrade to 0x0290 has not fixed my 771 channel 2 errors.

I get the error only on certain channels, such as 605, 856, and 550. If I display signal strength tuner 1 is in the mid 90's and tuner 2 varies from nothing to mid 50's. 

I have replaced wires running from the satellite to the multiswitch, replaced the multiswitch, and replaced the BBC's. With each of these steps the problem was corrected temporarily. I also found that redoing the satellite setup temporarily corrects the problem.

When the problem is temporarily corrected displaying signal strength yields mid 90's on both tuners.

I can easily create and temporarily correct the problem as follows:

1. Redo satellite setup. (start with it working)
2. Tune to channel 605 (no 771 error, channel works fine).
3. Check signal strength (both tuners display mid 90's).
4. Tune to channel 306 (no errors, channel 306 works fine).
5. Tune to channel 605 (771 error, channel does not work).
6. Most channels work fine (not 605, 856, and 550).
7. Redo satellite setup.
8. 605, 856, and 550 now work fine again.

So you can see that tuning to channel 306 causes the 771 errors. 

I have an HR20-100, a WB68 multiswitch, and a slimline 5.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

amawlin said:


> The upgrade to 0x0290 has not fixed my 771 channel 2 errors.
> 
> I get the error only on certain channels, such as 605, 856, and 550. If I display signal strength tuner 1 is in the mid 90's and tuner 2 varies from nothing to mid 50's.
> 
> ...


I didn't check any of the other channnels, but I noticed 550 was out again for me this morning. Do you have problems with 366, 339 as well? I am guessing they are all on the same transponder...


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

amawlin said:


> The upgrade to 0x0290 has not fixed my 771 channel 2 errors.
> 
> I get the error only on certain channels, such as 605, 856, and 550. If I display signal strength tuner 1 is in the mid 90's and tuner 2 varies from nothing to mid 50's.
> 
> ...


Those channels are all on 101c, but on both odd and even transponders (550 = #6, 605 = #9, and 856 = #6). When these go out, try tuning to 248, 276, 284, 299, 304, 366, 610, or 613 (all on transponder 6) or 247, 252, or 372 (transponder 9). If those work and the others still don't, then it's not a signal issue.

Do you have other receivers connected to the switch? If so, do they have any issues like this? Are any other channels a problem? Have you tried totally bypassign the multiswitch?


----------



## amawlin (Sep 16, 2008)

PeterB said:


> I didn't check any of the other channnels, but I noticed 550 was out again for me this morning. Do you have problems with 366, 339 as well? I am guessing they are all on the same transponder...


Yes, I get "Searching for signal on Satellite ln 2... (771)" with channels 366 and 339 too.


----------



## amawlin (Sep 16, 2008)

rudeney said:


> Those channels are all on 101c, but on both odd and even transponders (550 = #6, 605 = #9, and 856 = #6). When these go out, try tuning to 248, 276, 284, 299, 304, 366, 610, or 613 (all on transponder 6) or 247, 252, or 372 (transponder 9). If those work and the others still don't, then it's not a signal issue.
> 
> Do you have other receivers connected to the switch? If so, do they have any issues like this? Are any other channels a problem? Have you tried totally bypassign the multiswitch?


Channels 248, 276, 299, 610, 247, 252, and 372 work fine. Channels 284, and 613 are not on my plan so indicate not purchased. Channels 304 and 366 fail with "Searching for signal on Satellite ln 2... (771)".

I also have a Samsung SIR-S4120R Tivo non-HD DVR hooked up to the switch. I have no issues with these channels on the Samsung.

I haven't tried bypassing the switch, but I did replace it. I will try bypassing to see what happens.

I don't recall seeing any of these problems until the MPEG4 channels were added. Of course there was allot of channel movement at the same time.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

personally, i am fed up with my HR20-100. i've had the stupid 771 errors for quite awhile. I can't tune in certain SD channels with the BBC connected, HD channels crap out, etc...but tonight is the last straw. watching TV normally, and the dumb tuner goes stupid and loses signal...the dreaded tuner 2 771 error. RBR, and it comes back for a bit, but then it goes out. Ridiculous.

I want a different non HR20 receiver. I am going to call DirecTV about it tomorrow. What are the odds that they will respond to my complaint favorably?

This receiver had the potential of being great, but it's a hunk of junk due to this stupid problem!

<endrant>


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

amawlin said:


> Channels 248, 276, 299, 610, 247, 252, and 372 work fine. Channels 284, and 613 are not on my plan so indicate not purchased. Channels 304 and 366 fail with "Searching for signal on Satellite ln 2... (771)".
> 
> I also have a Samsung SIR-S4120R Tivo non-HD DVR hooked up to the switch. I have no issues with these channels on the Samsung.
> 
> ...


Hmm, this makes no sense! You have at least two channels on the same transponder where one gives you a 771 error and the other does not. Do you have the same problems on these SD channels if you remove the BBC's? I am beginning to think you very well may have a bad tuner on the HR2x.


----------



## Tom_Oliver (Jan 4, 2007)

Add me as having this problem as well. Only 103c on one tuner. Reboot fixes for a little while and then it comes back.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Mine is spreading. ch 350 was gone this morning.

What i find odd, is it seems that when watching normal TV with nothing recording, it defaults to tuner 2.

If i get a 771 error on 2, I tune to a channel that works, start a recording, and then I can go to the channel that was giving me the error and watch it.

I re-did every coax connector in my house this weekend with my new compression tool, something I've wanted to do for a while I was hoping that the problem would go away, but it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Carl Newman said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to call DirecTV. Hate to ruin a perfectly good day.
> 
> I've got an HR20 with tuner 2 doing the 771 bit, but only on channels 252, 253 & 254 (that I know of). These channels come in fine on our HR21/AM21. If I set tuner 2 on the HR20 to record (either an actual program or a 771 channel), these channels are normal on it's tuner 1.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what my HR20-100 was doing. I just got a new HR21-200 this weekend and am planning on installing it this afternoon.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

You may add me and my HR 20-100 to the lengthening list of people having the exact same "Searching for Signal" 771 issue on the exact same channels as everyone else. I also tried all the listed remedies with no success.

Do you think we all had the exact same failure with our receivers at exactly the same time?? I reboot the receiver and it's fine for a few minutes to a few hours, but this problem always comes back on tuner 2 on exactly the same channels.

There's no way this is a hardware failure...DTV bollixed up this receiver with one of the recent software upgrades. I've got a 2TB array hooked up to the eSata that now has about 100 hours of programming on it that I'd been saving up for the winter...I'd sure hate to lose it on a box swap that probably isn't necessary.

I think I will try the cleansing "boot" where I unplug the thing overnight and see if it doesn't straighten out, but I am not optimistic.


----------



## Tom_Oliver (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems fine tonight. Kind of bizarre. Not that I have the first clue, but I wonder if it is some kind of memory issue with the box? The reason I say that is I have the NFL channels and notice the box seems to kind of lag when I watch the NFL mix HD channel, which I did a lot yesterday when I had a ton of problems. Plus rebooting fixes it, so that would add up.


----------



## amawlin (Sep 16, 2008)

PeterB said:


> Mine is spreading. ch 350 was gone this morning.
> 
> What i find odd, is it seems that when watching normal TV with nothing recording, it defaults to tuner 2.
> 
> ...


Good find. I can do the same. When I get 771 on tuner 2 I record something else on tuner 2 that does work and then view the channel that tuner 2 could not on tuner 1 just fine. I switch the coax sat inputs (including BBC's) on the back and I still get the failure on turner 2.

Maybe a batch of bad hr20-100's or possibly a software bug specific to certain hr20-100's? Is anyone seeing this problem with tuner 1 instead of tuner 2?


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I originally posted this in the 0x290 issue thread, but wanted to plant it here, too, cause it sounds similar...appreciate any input.

I don't know if this is specifically 0x290 related, but it never has happened before.

First, my setup:

Slimline Dish
HR20-700
NO Mulitswitch
Panasonic Plasma via HDMI
NO Networking

Now, the problem:

I am watching ESPNHD (ch. 206). The recorder is set to record a show on TLCHD and begins the recording. As soon as the yellow light comes on, I lose my ch. 206 picture. It pixelates, and goes black. Just like a 771 error, except I do not get a 771 message.

If I stop the recording, then I can get back to ch. 206. To test, I then initiate a manual recording of the TLCHD program, again while watching ch. 206. Same symptoms occur.

Strangely, while the recording is underway, I can tune other channels like 202, 676, 4 (our local Fox affiliate). I can also receive ch. 74 (MPEG-2 ESPNHD).

I have restarted the recorder via a menu reset. No change.
I have re-run satellite setup. No change.

I called D*, the issue was escalated and I was assured they would fix it within 72 hours or I would get a call back from a mgr. or engineer.

Could this be a BBC-issue? I don't think so, because if I am not recording, I can tune ch. 206 with no problem.

I'm really stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

Add another HR20-100 to the list.

After the software upgrade there are some channels that won't come in and give me 771s on Tuner 2. Specifically MSNBC and a few others.

For reference I have NO other units in the house, and its on a Slimline dish.

Now for the fun part.

Tuner 1 is 90+ on almost all
Tuner 2 goes 0 90 0 90 0 90 etc. Ever other transponder is 0.

It seems to be random. It will do it for a while and then stop doing it. Then start up again the next day with the 771s. Hour or two later no 771s.

Definately started on my end with the most recent software upgrade.


----------



## eyedoc (Dec 1, 2006)

And add another - I started a thread about this but my problem is my local HD channels for the most part (771 msg on satellite 2) but when I check the sat strengths the 103 (c) sat is consistently 0 across the board - mainly on tuner 2 but can be on tuner 1 as well.

The funny thing is that I get almost every HD national channel to come in great after a 5-10 second lag however the 103 readings are consistently 0's.:scratch: 

This is only on 1 out of 3 HR20-700s that I have - the others are no problem.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> This is exactly what my HR20-100 was doing. I just got a new HR21-200 this weekend and am planning on installing it this afternoon.


just an update that my 101 signals which were almost all 0s before are now all in the 80s & 90s. No more Searching for Sat signal errors..

I spent months doing RBRs and other diagnostics but I'd just recommend calling and getting another box. The worst part is that there is no way to transfer your saved shows to the new box obviously - and we lost a lot of shows - but my wife is happy now and we all know the value in that!


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

We had this exact same situation that started about a 1.5 months ago. Our reception had been rock solid for over a year (professionally installed & "tuned" system). All of our signal strengths had been 90+ and the transponders for all SATs were at least 85, but most on SATs 99 & 103 were mid to high 90's (even 100 on a few). All at once, we started geting intermittent 771 errors on the LILs that would sort of come and go - in sunny clear weather .. but the OTA LILs were fine. (This was happening on BOTH of our receivers at the exact same time indicating something "on the roof".) In checking the 99/103 Sat transponders, on 103 we were seeing every other Transponder as 0 ... The problem started becoming worse - eventually losing 99 & 103 for over 8 hours at a shot. Got so frustrating that we finally made the dreaded call to DTV. Yep, $80 service call required.

The guy showed up. We explained the symptoms. He replaced the arm with the 3 LNBs on it. Bam, everything back SOLID as a rock and have not had a problem since.

This angers me that these LNBs can be soooo sensitive that they only last a year -- and then WE have to pay $80 for a service call to get them replaced. (And yes, we checked the cables at the LNBs which we found to be loose - which we cranked down and fixed the problem for like 5 hours for it to only come back.)


----------



## Dan1 (Jul 25, 2007)

I was having this problem. I finally convinced DTV 2 weeks ago to send a tech (I have service plan) and he re-aligned the dish and replaced the connectors to the grounding block. The old ones were corroded. He said this should have been done when the new dish was installed in January.

771 went away UNTIL last night. My wife tried to watch AMC (I think) and we got the error again. This is the only time I have seen it since the service call.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Podkayne said:


> You may add me and my HR 20-100 to the lengthening list of people having the exact same "Searching for Signal" 771 issue on the exact same channels as everyone else. I also tried all the listed remedies with no success.
> 
> Do you think we all had the exact same failure with our receivers at exactly the same time?? I reboot the receiver and it's fine for a few minutes to a few hours, but this problem always comes back on tuner 2 on exactly the same channels.
> 
> ...


Alas, the hard boot (no power for overnight) was not effective.

Still got 771's in the usual places.

Are all of our HR20's junk??? I've gotten used to this thing after a couple of years with my beloved TIVO....I'd hate to see it go.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

I've read about this problem over time but I never had it before. Tonight 3 XM channels have the 771 problem, I don't have connection problems and I think its strange so many have it, so it is software or hardware. Sounds like it hard to tell, and I won't even waste my time calling Directv. 

It does happen to be on one XM channel that is listen too quite a bit.


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

etoh said:


> Add another HR20-100 to the list.
> 
> After the software upgrade there are some channels that won't come in and give me 771s on Tuner 2. Specifically MSNBC and a few others.
> 
> ...


I got home last night and had 771s again on Tuner 2 so I started doing some checks on Sat strength.

on 99c Tuner 1 was 90+ across the board, Tuner 2 was 0 on all odd transponders and 90+ on all evens.

When I went to the next satellite to check it as doing the same, then all the sudden everything went back to 90s again.

So what happens to me is:

- Intermittently odd transponders on Tuner 2 are 0, even are 90+
- Tuner 2 will go back to normal after a random amount of time

What the hell?

EtOH


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

etoh said:


> I got home last night and had 771s again on Tuner 2 so I started doing some checks on Sat strength.
> 
> on 99c Tuner 1 was 90+ across the board, Tuner 2 was 0 on all odd transponders and 90+ on all evens.
> 
> ...


Yep - precisely what we were getting. If you can access your DISH, check to make sure you have no loose cables. Or just tap on the LNBs to see of the "0"'s come back. Per my previous post, the LNBs (99/103) on our DISH crapped out after a year.


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

cody21 said:


> Yep - precisely what we were getting. If you can access your DISH, check to make sure you have no loose cables. Or just tap on the LNBs to see of the "0"'s come back. Per my previous post, the LNBs (99/103) on our DISH crapped out after a year.


That helps, thanks!

I did just redo the entire entertainment center so maybe I need to double check my connections.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

The workaround mentioned earlier works fine for me:

1) Try to view a channel while on Tuner 2 and get the "771" message.
2) Change channels to any one that you can get. I usually just go to Fox News on 360 because that one is unaffected.
3) Start recording it. This locks Tuner 2 on that channel.
4) Change channels back to the one you were trying to view or hear, in the case of XM music. You're back on Tuner 1 and you're fine.

This is a bit kludgy, but at least regains ability to view channels that are "intermittently" blocked, but poses another issue if the HR20 is already busy recording a show on Tuner 1. You would then have to go to the recording, stop and save it, back out to Tuner 2, change channels to the one that was recording on Tuner 1, and then go to step 3 above.

I wish this could get fixed somehow.


----------



## racetrek (Dec 8, 2007)

I had the same problem last week with my HR20-100. I tried everything and eventually just disabled tuner 2 in the satellite setup so that new recordings would still work. I was tired of playing recording roulette and hoping recordings would occur on tuner 1.

Just got a replacement HR22 and they gave me a free AM21 for my OTA after I complained.


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

Had this problem with HR20-100. HR20-700 and HR21-200 works fine. I would just like to report that the workaround mentioned by Podkayne in the above posting has worked for me regarding music stations that listed the 771 tuner 2 message . It amazes me that someone could even come up with this suggestion. Whoever that person was has my admiration.


----------



## bmacaluso (Jul 23, 2007)

Update to my earlier post on the first page of this thread. I finally got fed up with my 771 errors on ch 252 and a few others, all on tuner 2. I called D and they sent out a tech. He replaced the Zinwell 6 x 8 switch, realigned the dish, and replaced most of the connectors and gave me a new HR22. When he left all was fine. By 10:00 pm that night 771 errors were back. I called D again and they are coming this Sunday. I'll keep you posted. As far as I can tell, the only thing left to do is replace the LNB, the 4 wires from the dish to the switch, and the 2 wires from the switch to the box. Should be interesting. One other thing though. They asked me if the Dish was grounded. I checked, and it's not. I told them the original installer guy didn't do it. So they'll probably do that too. That could be something. Anyway, the saga continues...


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

bmacaluso said:


> Update to my earlier post on the first page of this thread. I finally got fed up with my 771 errors on ch 252 and a few others, all on tuner 2. I called D and they sent out a tech. He replaced the Zinwell 6 x 8 switch, realigned the dish, and replaced most of the connectors and gave me a new HR22. When he left all was fine. By 10:00 pm that night 771 errors were back. I called D again and they are coming this Sunday. I'll keep you posted. As far as I can tell, the only thing left to do is replace the LNB, the 4 wires from the dish to the switch, and the 2 wires from the switch to the box. Should be interesting. One other thing though. They asked me if the Dish was grounded. I checked, and it's not. I told them the original installer guy didn't do it. So they'll probably do that too. That could be something. Anyw ay, the saga continues...


We'd (read: I) would be very interested in seeing if the LNB replacements fix this for you... That's what our problem was ... And in fact if this is the common denomenator for EVERYONE having this problem (corrupt LNBs), then we should consider getting reimbursed by DTV for this... These things should NOT all be dying at the same time... IMHO.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

cody21 said:


> We'd (read: I) would be very interested in seeing if the LNB replacements fix this for you... That's what our problem was ... And in fact if this is the common denomenator for EVERYONE having this problem (corrupt LNBs), then we should consider getting reimbursed by DTV for this... These things should NOT all be dying at the same time... IMHO.


I wonder, is the LNB in question for the new satellite that was brought on line this year? If so, it may have been defective all along and we would not have known it. Also, why is it that ONLY HR20-100s are affected? Could it be that these were all installed at roughly the same time with (most likely) the same dish hardware?


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Podkayne said:


> I wonder, is the LNB in question for the new satellite that was brought on line this year? If so, it may have been defective all along and we would not have known it. Also, why is it that ONLY HR20-100s are affected? Could it be that these were all installed at roughly the same time with (most likely) the same dish hardware?


It's not just the HRxx series... When this problem cropped up, it affected both our HRxx and our H20 .... one is the DVR, one is NOT... It was the LNBs -- 99 & 103 specifically.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I had an LNB fail one time on an older dual-LNB dish. It does happen, but it's rare. Given that the newer 5-LNB dishes have built-in multiswitches, there is now more in there to fail.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

How much does it cost to have your dish hardware diagnosed/tuned up? Mine was all installed in August '07 when I upgraded to HD.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

D* will send a tech out for a flat fee. It used to be $80, but I hear it has been lowered to $50. In most circumstances (such as a bad LNB, switch, receiver, etc.) that covers the entire service call, labor and parts.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

It was $80 2 weeks ago ... and includes ALL parts being replaced.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

cody21 said:


> It was $80 2 weeks ago ... and includes ALL parts being replaced.


I beleive it was lowered to $50 (well, technically, $49.95) as of 10/20/2008.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I experienced the 771 error again this afternoon. One tuner was recording a show and then we tried to watch another channel and got the 771.

Of course, D* told me when I called on Monday that it would be fixed within 72 hours or I would get a call back from a tech or a mgr. No call yet.

And I just restarted the DVR yesterday to take care of the "unresponsive" problem that began cropping up after the 0x290 update. 

I guess I will call them again and get a tech out here. I do have the protection plan, but it seems awfully coincedental to me that the frequency that I am experiencing problems increased substantially after the update.


----------



## 465657 (Oct 12, 2007)

Having the same issue. 771 on the mid 200's and the XM channels. Signal strength weak on Tuner 2 on the 101, 110, 99, and 103. For some weird reason, my H20-600 also has developed weak signals on the same birds. My H20-100 is working great. Mid 90's on every bird. Called DTV (again) and they said something is blocking my reception. I guess that would explain why one receiver is running perfectly. I blasted the guy and hung up. I switched my one good receiver to the other 2 locations and guess what - still runs perfect - mid 90's across the board. Called DTV for a recovery box for the DVR. After more than 11 years I have grown tired of DTV and pathetic excuse for customer service. Now I just have to figure out how to get out of contract after football season without a penalty and try my luck with FIOS.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm with you ******. After 11 years and getting jerked around like this, we're bailing next October when our contract expires. We just paid $80 for a service call to have THEIR hardware (LNB) fixed! Give me a break !! FIOS and COMCAST are looking better and better every week.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

For some reason the latest software NR and others before it cause the second tuner to become inactive because probably of a shortage in voltage and a REBOOT solves the PROBLEM until the next occurrence.

REBOOTING solves the problem until the next time it surfaces!!!


----------



## bmacaluso (Jul 23, 2007)

bmacaluso said:


> Update to my earlier post on the first page of this thread. I finally got fed up with my 771 errors on ch 252 and a few others, all on tuner 2. I called D and they sent out a tech. He replaced the Zinwell 6 x 8 switch, realigned the dish, and replaced most of the connectors and gave me a new HR22. When he left all was fine. By 10:00 pm that night 771 errors were back. I called D again and they are coming this Sunday. I'll keep you posted. As far as I can tell, the only thing left to do is replace the LNB, the 4 wires from the dish to the switch, and the 2 wires from the switch to the box. Should be interesting. One other thing though. They asked me if the Dish was grounded. I checked, and it's not. I told them the original installer guy didn't do it. So they'll probably do that too. That could be something. Anyway, the saga continues...


Final Update? The D tech came out Sunday as promised, and I think he fixed my 771 problems! As I said in my earlier post, there were only a few remaining things to check before I was officially going to throw in the towel. He started out by grounding the system, replacing the 4 wires from the dish to the new Zinwell switch, replaceing the 2 wires from the switch to the new HR22, and replacing the BBC's. And still the 771 errors and low signals on tuner 2 continued. He was as shocked as I was. But to his credit he did not give up. The only thing left that wasn't completely new was the LNB. He took a new one up to the roof and started the replacement. As soon as he connected it, the signals on tuner 1 and 2 all jumped into the middle 90's, some were even 100. The only bad news in this story is when he came down from the roof we looked at the old LNB, and found one of the 4 wires that was still connected to it was shorted. You could look into the connecter and see a single strand of the outer shield touching the copper core. So I don't really know if the shorted wire was causing the 771 problems or if it was the LNB. But I can for sure say that now both tuners are showing signals in the middle 90's and everything was good after he left. If it counts his opinion was the shorted wire was the problem. If anything changes, I'll let all of you know. For now though, I'm 771 free!


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

bmacaluso said:


> Final Update? The D tech came out Sunday as promised, and I think he fixed my 771 problems! As I said in my earlier post, there were only a few remaining things to check before I was officially going to throw in the towel. He started out by grounding the system, replacing the 4 wires from the dish to the new Zinwell switch, replaceing the 2 wires from the switch to the new HR22, and replacing the BBC's. And still the 771 errors and low signals on tuner 2 continued. He was as shocked as I was. But to his credit he did not give up. The only thing left that wasn't completely new was the LNB. He took a new one up to the roof and started the replacement. As soon as he connected it, the signals on tuner 1 and 2 all jumped into the middle 90's, some were even 100. The only bad news in this story is when he came down from the roof we looked at the old LNB, and found one of the 4 wires that was still connected to it was shorted. You could look into the connecter and see a single strand of the outer shield touching the copper core. So I don't really know if the shorted wire was causing the 771 problems or if it was the LNB. But I can for sure say that now both tuners are showing signals in the middle 90's and everything was good after he left. If it counts his opinion was the shorted wire was the problem. If anything changes, I'll let all of you know. For now though, I'm 771 free!


My bet is that the LNB(s) were bad... These seem to be failing all over the place.


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

etoh said:


> That helps, thanks!
> 
> I did just redo the entire entertainment center so maybe I need to double check my connections.


Well, triple checked all my connections in the house and all are fine, don't have easy access to the dish. Guess I need to call DTV and get someone out to the house.

EtOH


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

Through some trial and error I discovered a potential source of the problem. If you remove one BBC (it doesn't matter which), the low levels on Tuner 2 go away. To clairfy, you can remove the BBC from either Tuner 1 or Tuner 2 and the problem goes away. Why this happens...I have no idea.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

+1 HR20-100 couldn't get 316 & had tuner 2 problem. D* sent out tech & gave me a HR22!


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

etoh said:


> Well, triple checked all my connections in the house and all are fine, don't have easy access to the dish. Guess I need to call DTV and get someone out to the house.
> 
> EtOH


More info

- I use MSNBC as my test, MSNBC is not HD
- Only happens on HR20-100, not on R-15
- On HR20 what happens is that on the 101 satellite the odd transpoders are 0 on tuner 2, tuner 1 is fine
- On the R-15 both both tuners are fine on the 101
- On HR20 all other satellites appear fine according to signal strength, just the 101 is not working
- 99% of the time it is only happening in the morning

So what the hell is it about this tuner and that satellite? I wouldn't think its the bbc's since everything rolls just fine outside of the morning.

Any ideas?

EtOH


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If it only happens in the morning or when it rains then there could be some moisture getting into the connectors. My antenna guy puts dielectic goop into the connectors to avoid such a problem.

Could be getting condensation during the night such as causes DEW in the morning.


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

richierich said:


> If it only happens in the morning or when it rains then there could be some moisture getting into the connectors. My antenna guy puts dielectic goop into the connectors to avoid such a problem.
> 
> Could be getting condensation during the night such as causes DEW in the morning.


I would think if that was the case it would either affect all sats on that tuner if it was a cable connection, or it would affect the R15 if it was an LNB connection that had moisture it it.

It is also weird that the odd transpoders are 0 and the evens are 95+.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the way that the 3 LNB Dish works and I would suspect that the 5 LNB is similar.

Your HR20-100 needs 4 lines to transmit the following signals to the Dish/LNBs:

(1) 13 Volt signal with 0 MHz Tone - Odd Transponders Sat A
(2) 18 Volt signal with 0 KHz Tone - Even Transponders Sat A
(3) 13 Volt signal with 22 KHz Tone - Odd Transponders Sats B + C combined
(4) 18 Volt signal with 22 KHz Tone - Even Transponders Sats B + C combined

So if he is not receiving programming from the Odd Transponders then his DVR is not transmitting a 13 Volt Signal to the Dish or it is being Altered on it's way to the Dish. I would think the problem is with the HR20-100 and a Directv Tech should be able to check this out to see if the HR20-100 is indeed transmitting a 13 Volt Signal.


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

richierich said:


> Here is the way that the 3 LNB Dish works and I would suspect that the 5 LNB is similar.
> 
> You need 4 lines to transmit the following signals:
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I needed to know! Thanks.

EtOH


----------



## etoh (Sep 6, 2007)

etoh said:


> More info
> 
> - I use MSNBC as my test, MSNBC is not HD
> - Only happens on HR20-100, not on R-15
> ...


More Info:

- Starts around 5am (between 4:50 and 5:10 to be more specific), not sure when it stops
- Did not happen when raining
- Did happen on a morning with no dew

I don't think it is dew or anything similar since it happens without dew involved, and doesn't happen when it is full on raining. Only in the morning.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have since posting here before found several posts that are pointing in the direction of the software download somehow affects the odd transponder readings on 101. Do a SEARCH and you will find many people having this problem after the last software download before the most recent one we had on Friday night or early Saturday morning.


----------



## Gilsway (Jan 26, 2008)

Same here, on my HR20-100, started receiving 771 on all channels on 101 TPN 5 on Tuner 2 only. This was noticed first around Nov 4th. Low signals on 101 odds, for both tuners, but tuner 2 is much worse. Swapped cables at the DVR and no difference. My H20 seems fine, all viewable 101 TPNs are at 85 or better.


----------



## deweydm (Sep 5, 2007)

So I'm recording something on one tuner. No issues. Recording looks good. Flipping channels on the other tuner, and if I channel down from 207 to 206, to ESPNHD, I get the 771 searching error every time. If I channel up from 205 to 206, it comes in fine. If I enter 206 it tunes in fine. But channel down from 207 to 206 displays a 771 error everytime. This has to be a software bug, no? Not switching tuners, since one is busy recording. Picture looks great after I get rid of the 771 error.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

deweydm said:


> So I'm recording something on one tuner. No issues. Recording looks good. Flipping channels on the other tuner, and if I channel down from 207 to 206, to ESPNHD, I get the 771 searching error every time. If I channel up from 205 to 206, it comes in fine. If I enter 206 it tunes in fine. But channel down from 207 to 206 displays a 771 error everytime. This has to be a software bug, no? Not switching tuners, since one is busy recording. Picture looks great after I get rid of the 771 error.


This sound very similar to the issues we've been having since 0x290.

Unfortunately, we've had heavy rain here tonight in the DFW area, so I have no idea if the new release fixed the issue or not.

I guess I will have to wait until the weather clears.


----------



## Tom_Oliver (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems I had a bad cable. Eventually it quit working at all. Replaced it and it's been fine since.



Tom_Oliver said:


> Add me as having this problem as well. Only 103c on one tuner. Reboot fixes for a little while and then it comes back.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

deweydm said:


> So I'm recording something on one tuner. No issues. Recording looks good. Flipping channels on the other tuner, and if I channel down from 207 to 206, to ESPNHD, I get the 771 searching error every time. If I channel up from 205 to 206, it comes in fine. If I enter 206 it tunes in fine. But channel down from 207 to 206 displays a 771 error everytime. This has to be a software bug, no? Not switching tuners, since one is busy recording. Picture looks great after I get rid of the 771 error.


It's as if the DVR in some situations doesn't have enough time to lock onto the video signal and sync it up so it loses the signal and it has to be reacquired.

Don't know why the software release has caused this unless it somehow increased the DVRs sensitivity.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

It's back.........

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=146325


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Probably has to do with a bad batch of BBCs where some are not correctly increasing the frequency back to it's normal frequency range which is the whole purpose of the BBC.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

richierich said:


> Probably has to do with a bad batch of BBCs where some are not correctly increasing the frequency back to it's normal frequency range which is the whole purpose of the BBC.


Negative on that. I for one have had the same BBC's on tuners 1 & 2 since Jan of this year, and just in the past few weeks have noticed this. The installer is seeing alot of this on just one specific receiver, the HR20-100 and then w/o the SWM.


----------



## bagreene (Oct 6, 2008)

bwclark said:


> Negative on that. I for one have had the same BBC's on tuners 1 & 2 since Jan of this year, and just in the past few weeks have noticed this. The installer is seeing alot of this on just one specific receiver, the HR20-100 and then w/o the SWM.


Agreed. I tried every possible cable, BBC, connection swap you could think of as well as various reboots, resets, etc. on my HR20-100. Also got a new LNB on my dish. Only thing that fixed it was a new HR22. Apparently a bad tuner in the HR20.


----------



## Marzo (Jan 12, 2007)

I posted on this issue awhile ago, (post #14). The problem continues with my HR21-700. The problem is on the new MPEG4 channels (e.g., 247). Monkeying with the receiver yesterday (multiple resets wouldn't work) I viewed the signal strengths for 103c, Tuner 2 first came up with intermittent 0's and the rest in the high 80's. When I switched to Tuner 1 all signals were in the high 80's. When I switched back to Tuner 2, the zero's were gone and the problem went away. Frustrating.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Marzo said:


> I posted on this issue awhile ago, (post #14). The problem continues with my HR21-700. The problem is on the new MPEG4 channels (e.g., 247). Monkeying with the receiver yesterday (multiple resets wouldn't work) I viewed the signal strengths for 103c, Tuner 2 first came up with intermittent 0's and the rest in the high 80's. When I switched to Tuner 1 all signals were in the high 80's. When I switched back to Tuner 2, the zero's were gone and the problem went away. Frustrating.


I'm still seeing this issue on my one remaining HR20-???. I had it on my previous HR20-??? though after I replaced that unit with an HR22 on the protection plan, the problem went away at the outlet where the HR22 now is.

I have yet to see this 771 message on my remaining 3 HR21's....frustrating, maddening, annoying, irritating can ALL describe this issue !!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I think this problem is caused by certain batch of DVRs having bad tuners but it also can be caused by bad connectors, bad LNBs,"static electricity buildup" due to improper or no grounding", bad software download that causes the tuner to be more sensitive to slight voltage shifts or bad power supply units causing a low voltage condition.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

I respectfully request, now for the eighth or perhaps ninth time on multiple different threads, for DTV to PLEASE FIX THIS PROBLEM which THEY have caused. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Marzo said:


> I posted on this issue awhile ago, (post #14). The problem continues with my HR21-700. The problem is on the new MPEG4 channels (e.g., 247). Monkeying with the receiver yesterday (multiple resets wouldn't work) I viewed the signal strengths for 103c, Tuner 2 first came up with intermittent 0's and the rest in the high 80's. When I switched to Tuner 1 all signals were in the high 80's. When I switched back to Tuner 2, the zero's were gone and the problem went away. Frustrating.


I have this problem but ONLY on my HR21-700. My HR20-700s are fine, as is my HR22-100. I've experienced this problem on my HR21-700 whenever I have attempted to listen to 822, the Holly channel for Christmas music. I'll be listening for a while while suddenly the sound disappears and I get the 771 nag. I haven't yet tested other channels but after reading some posts here, I think I may in order to see if I have the same problem as you and others are having on those channels.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

geez i missed this thread a year ago when the tuner 2 issue was only on 110

now it's on 101 and i have 6-8 xponders in a row all at zero!

ordered BBC about 2 months ago but never got them..have to find that link again


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the link.

http://directv.qrs1.net/bbc/bbcForm.jsp


----------



## amawlin (Sep 16, 2008)

Service tech came last week to diagnose the 771 tuner 2 errors on my HR20. Replaced both BBC's. The 771 tuner 2 errors remained. Replaced HR20 with HR22. I have not seen the 771 tuner 2 errors since. It's been a week.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sometimes it is a bad tuner and that is what it looks like in your case. It can be bad BBCs, bad LNB, bad alignment, bad connectors, moisture in the connectors, bad cable, etc. 

Great to know you are doing great now.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

amawlin said:


> Service tech came last week to diagnose the 771 tuner 2 errors on my HR20. Replaced both BBC's. The 771 tuner 2 errors remained. Replaced HR20 with HR22. I have not seen the 771 tuner 2 errors since. It's been a week.


Same thing solved my 771 issues...replacing the HR20 with the HR22.

No more problems


----------



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

Same for me. I had the 771 error message on two HR20-100 receivers. A tech came out yesterday and gave me a new HR22-100 and so far everything has been fine.


----------



## bagreene (Oct 6, 2008)

Ditto here. Replaced HR20 with HR22 a couple of months ago and haven't had a single problem since.


----------



## ipljeff (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the same stinking problem. My hesitation is I think the HR22 doesn't have the outside antenna inputs. Is that correct? If so is there another one that does or a work around?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Directv will send you an AM21 ATSC Tuner that you can connect via USB to your HR22 and I believe that you can probably get it free right now if you tell them you previously had OTA via some other box. But you have to be nice when you ask as they can charge $50 for it but I was nice and got one FREE!


----------



## ipljeff (Aug 31, 2007)

richierich said:


> Directv will send you an AM21 ATSC Tuner that you can connect via USB to your HR22 and I believe that you can probably get it free right now if you tell them you previously had OTA via some other box. But you have to be nice when you ask as they can charge $50 for it but I was nice and got one FREE!


Thanks Rich. Can you still record these OTA channels with the ASTC Tuner?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes the OTA Tuner sends all of the OTA Channels to the HR2X DVR and it puts them into the Guide seemlessly so it is as if you had an HR20-700 with OTA. Follow the instructions carefully as you have to plug the power cord of one unit into the other one and then the USB cable so makes sure you understand the instructions as they are a little tricky.

I copied the following post from another poster but can't remember his name.


The AM21 connects to the HR2x's USB port but power comes from the wall outlet. 

For power the AM21 plugs into the wall and the HR2x plugs into the AM21. 

I have my AM21 stacked in between a HR23 and a HR21. It's all in a closed cabinet.

You may need longer cables.

The remote works on the the HR2x not the AM21. The receiver treats the AM21 as another tuner.


----------



## ipljeff (Aug 31, 2007)

Talked to DTV tonight. They put me through all of the over the phone diagnosis. The final analysis is a defective DVR. A tech is scheduled to come out Tuesday. The very nice girl said that since I am a loyal customer the service call of $49.95 would be waived. If the tech installs a HR-22 and doesn't carry the AM21 ATSC tuners I can call back in and they will send them to me. She didn't discuss the possibility of getting those free and I didn't ask at this time. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## blarnson (Sep 28, 2007)

I had the 771 problem constantly.

About 6 months ago, I connected the external Coax grounding block _*directly*_ to the ground rod outside my home.

Haven't had a problem since.


----------

